# 회사 내규에 따름



## Howard Cha

이력서 작성 시, 희망 연봉 물어 볼 때

*회사 내규에 따름*을 영어로 뭐라고 하나요?

감사합니다.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

to follow the company's inner regulations


----------



## Howard Cha

Hyperpolyglot said:


> to follow the company's inner regulations


Thank you, sir


----------

